# College



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

So what type of college did you attend and when did you attend? After being hired FT, Before being hired. How important do you think it was in the overall hiring process? And.. do you think college has helped you on the job (Not including the Quinn Bill)?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I have done the traditional college at a state college to online at home. Both before after being hired and. I think it may have been important in overall hiring process by adding to the package. A possible one up on the other candidates going for the job. I do not think college has helped me on the job:blink: ....yet, its just a piece of paper.


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

I did a year before getting a job. Then started P/T, and decided to pay for the academy instead, back when you still could. Need to go back for Quinn, but the piece of paper from the academy was WAY more valuable.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

In alot of states having a 4 year degree is a big help. Even in Rhode Island in most towns you must have a 4 year degree or a min of an associates to get hired or 4 years military same thing for florida. Its just this state that doesnt take into account experience or education. Only your skin color and reproductive organs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

I actually have been attending college for 2 years now and probably 1 more working on an associates in Crim Justice: Law Enforcement. I also work full time security and a TON of hours as an AUX SGT. with a local dept. The last few semesters I have been doing OK, but this last one for some reason was just tough. I thought I was doing good, I worked my ass off but.. I got a letter today stating they were putting me on academic probation and I had to go to a grivence meeting and all that BS. I'm thinking of just taking some time from school off. Think this is a good idea? I think i'm pretty much just overloaded.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I earned an AAS and was hired within 6 months of graduating (20 YOA). I went back and earned BS/MA in my late thirties. Yes, the degree helps IN THE PRIVATE SECTOR...just as an EMT or other training certs help. The degree can also help one present oneself as "intelligent" when using both the written and spoken word, i.e. "educated" and not just another "Irish Bull".

Unfortunately, many are just plain stupid regardless of what degrees they possess. In the final analysis, its a jump ball. If one is a "thoughtful" person, an education will benefit one. If one is a thoughtful person, a formal education is not necessary...but hey, "Quinn Bill". If one is a "f8ckhead", nothing will help, but welcome aboard and thanks for taking the heat off everyone else: Gerald Clemente, DLT Mace, Tim White, Mark Lemieux et al.

</IMG>


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You don't have my choice available.

Did my 4 years in college, graduated and worked a white collar job for 1.5yrs. Then started applying and got a FT job within a year. 

I think college helped in my speaking at interviews...it also helps immensely with writing reports. But I did not get any "extra" credit on my test scores...but I do get extra money on the job for having a degree...


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Depending on how this 15 week academy thing goes, having the degree prior to the hiring process may prove to be extremely beneficial. I have yet to finish my degree but I'm hacking away at it. I'm not sure how much a college education actually helps on the job, but it certainly wont hurt. Common sense and experience are more valuable in my opinion.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Most Departments in this area now require a minimum of a 2 year degree. A 4 yr. is a plus and required at some local departments. I project advanced degrees will be needed for promotions within ten years. Virtually all federal positions as agents require a 4 year degree with some requiring that applicants be in the upper level of their classes. I have spent many hours trying to make sense out of reports in order to conduct follow-up investigations and I feel a person who cannot prepare a well-written clear, concise incident report has no place in law enforcement. One has to realize that detectives, lawyers, supervisors and many others will see your reports.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Parris Island University


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I think college is just a filtering process for employers. The quin bill is great for Mass. but most states do not weight degrees that heavily when it comes to getting on the job. 
I will say that if you have goals to move up in rank, a degree will def. help in getting a supervisory position.

In Florida an Associates gets you, if i recall, an extra $50.00 a MONTH...and a BA gets you $100 a MONTH.....not worth it at all....THough thats for the F.H.P. and they get paid less than most depts. down there anyway...


----------



## TheKid (Aug 29, 2005)

I think we should add in a military option if we're picking "college" "no college", "some college"


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Or "I attended college and had no problem getting a job"...but I'm in CT. A tad bit different here.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> I think college is just a filtering process for employers. The quin bill is great for Mass. but most states do not weight degrees that heavily when it comes to getting on the job.
> I will say that if you have goals to move up in rank, a degree will def. help in getting a supervisory position.
> 
> In Florida an Associates gets you, if i recall, an extra $50.00 a MONTH...and a BA gets you $100 a MONTH.....not worth it at all....THough thats for the F.H.P. and they get paid less than most depts. down there anyway...


Yes the FHP is known for being the worst paid in the state. Almost any other department will pay more. Remember, what i said earlier, in almost every state but this one a 4 year degree or 4 years military will get you atleast an interview. Remember its not a civil circuis in most states they simply go with the best applicant. I will put it to you like this. If you want to stay in mass then get atleast an associates. Then join the miitary and when your tour is up you can get vets preference and then go on your merry way.


----------



## A12 (Mar 1, 2005)

do depts acknowledge online degrees


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Most online degrees don't say "Online" anywhere on it...so yes, most accept them.


----------

